# Kawasaki FC420V gs14 14 hp running issues



## 1989gta (Sep 30, 2009)

I have this engine on a 36 inch scag mower. Mower will start and run for a bit but will not throttle up at all. 

I replaced the plug gapped to .030 has a bright blue spark. 
I cleaned the carb out completely, jets and all. 
I ensured the key on the flywheel is not sheared or broken. 
I adjusted the valve lash .006
I adjusted the govenor. also check linkage adjustment. 
I ran a compression test and the test yielded 40 psi this was after adjusting lash but the mower ran no better or poorer. 

My question is how do i determine which valve or if the ring is the problem? I hooked air up in the spark plug hole and moved the engine to tdc but i can't tell what is leaking or hold the motor in the right spot long enough to ensure i'm hearing leakage.

nick


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

i and welcome to TSF :wave:

Min compression for your engine is 71 lbs psi.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/engine_specs/kawasaki_minimum_compression.asp

Squirt some oil in the cylinder and see if the compression raises.

BG


----------



## 1989gta (Sep 30, 2009)

i sprayed some penetrating oil into the cylinder didn't seem to make much difference i gained 2 lbs if that tomorrow i will run it for a few minutes if i agrees with me and run the compression test


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You really need to use "regular oil" not penetrating oil as it is too thin. I know that will be hard to get it all over the cylinder.

BG


----------



## 1989gta (Sep 30, 2009)

are you thinking the ring is bad and the oil will take up that space?


----------



## 1989gta (Sep 30, 2009)

i had another thought what if i loosen the valves and rerun the compression test.

I did this and was able to achieve 90 psi and found out why the acr was included with this engine good news right. So that would suggest i messed up when i set lash on the valves right? Well i rotated the engine back to tdc and set the lash again confident i found one issue. I reran the compression test 40 psi again? I pulled out the tester rotated to tdc and checked lash my .006 feeler goes in snug what am i doing wrong????


----------



## 1989gta (Sep 30, 2009)

1989gta said:


> are you thinking the ring is bad and the oil will take up that space?


your answering this question i would assume


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

yes, on the oil question. I am thinking maybe the valve lash must be set when the engine is not on TDC.

I have nothing on Kawasaki engines. But I will look around.

BG


----------



## 1989gta (Sep 30, 2009)

i've got a manual for the engine. Today i loosened the lash out from .006 to .012 and the compression jumped from 40 to 58 psi.


----------

